# New for Next Season?



## 01Foreman400 (May 1, 2015)

What all is already on your list of items to buy before next season?

I'm going to buy a new rain suit and more TSS.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 1, 2015)

I probably want get nothin. Unless I decide to get some more nitros.  Actually eneded up shooting 4 this yr. That extra one bout kilt me


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 1, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> I probably want get nothin. Unless I decide to get some more nitros.  Actually eneded up shooting 4 this yr. That extra one bout kilt me



  It's time to come to the dark side........


----------



## GA DAWG (May 1, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> It's time to come to the dark side........


I would but I have no clue how to go about it...You wanna make em. I'll buy some


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 1, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> I would but I have no clue how to go about it...You wanna make em. I'll buy some



Loading them is most of the fun.  It's very rewarding killing birds with your own ammo.  It brings hunting to a more personal level for me.  If you haven't done it before it's hard to explain.  Plus I've never seen any birds just drop and not move an inch after they where hit like most do after being shot with TSS.  Two of mine this year didn't move a muscle.    

If you're serious about loading them I'll help you every step of the way.  It's really is easy.  I was intimidated at first and held off on doing it for several years.  I had never done any loading before.


----------



## ccleroy (May 1, 2015)

I'm rolling my own shells this summer and doing a lot of testing!!!


----------



## Coach Reynolds (May 1, 2015)

If something doesn't change here soon, buying a turkey may be on my list for next season! Hahaha


----------



## Beagler282 (May 1, 2015)

After this season I think a nice rain suit will be on my list as well.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 1, 2015)

Coach Reynolds said:


> If something doesn't change here soon, buying a turkey may be on my list for next season! Hahaha



I recommend Kroger Coach.


----------



## GTHunter007 (May 1, 2015)

More seed and cameras for deer...turkeys are a side effect.


----------



## mossyoakpro (May 1, 2015)

A plane ticket back to Nebraska next spring....I fell in love with that place.

Birds o plenty that love to die for the cause!!


----------



## Coach Reynolds (May 1, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> I recommend Kroger Coach.



Use my Kroger plus card and get 10 cents off at the pump


----------



## BigPimpin (May 1, 2015)

I would like to expand my trumpet collection.  

I would also like to kill an Osceola next season.

I need to locate a bunch of old style primos face masks.  The kind that are camo on both sides.  I cant find them anywhere.  When i do, im gonna load up.

I will have to replace my crow call also.  I lost mine.  I dont use it often, but i like to have one in my vest.

I will need some LB #6 3.5" and i have my fingers crossed that winchester will put out a LB 20 ga shell.

And i need a choke for my old school bottomland 11-87.

Just go ahead and forward this list to Santa.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2015)

I too plan on expanding my trumpet list. I'm also getting a vest with a hydration bladder.  With my medical condition carrying all those water bottles is getting old.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 2, 2015)

gonna get me one of them high dollar blinds ro do my part in keeping the population in check


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 2, 2015)

I'm getting me a quality pair of rubber boots!  I'm tired of coming home with soaked feet!


----------



## thc_clubPres (May 2, 2015)

woods with turkeys #1


----------



## Will-dawg (May 2, 2015)

I'm gonna join the 20 gauge revolution!!!


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 2, 2015)

We have a cabelas opening in a few days so I will probably buy a few shirts and maybe a game cart if I can find one that don't stink of rubber


----------



## Ole3Toe (May 2, 2015)

I might get a chair(promos wingman) for those long hunts. Already thinking about another choke too!


----------



## GAGE (May 2, 2015)

Buy some shells from my buddy Darrell, and not miss on my next opportunity. Maybe I should put Some kind of scope/site on my daughters 20.


----------



## chefrific (May 2, 2015)

Going to buy my wife anything she wants, so that she doesn't care how often I turkey hunt.


----------



## QuackAddict (May 2, 2015)

A new custom box call that sounds incredible. Any suggestions?

And some more TSS of course. I thought these guys were crazy shooting #9s at turkeys but after hammering 2 with hardly a flop I have joined the cult. 

Oh and a new gobbler lounger. Mine fell out of my vest on my last hunt and I planned to go back and find it next time I hunted. Broke my foot last Saturday and it looks like I have donated it to Mother Nature unless it's still in good shape 12 weeks from now.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (May 2, 2015)

Get an S&S custom box QuackAddict. Al and Josh Shoemaker.  My list is definitely rain gear.  Don't need much else.


----------



## nrh0011 (May 2, 2015)

A remote control stutter decoy and I'll bring all the birds right too yall. 

But in all seriousness, a new rain suit for sure, and also work on finding a new load for my gun.


----------



## ryanwhit (May 2, 2015)

QuackAddict said:


> A new custom box call that sounds incredible. Any suggestions?




I have a short box from Bob Harwell that is the standard which I judge all other short boxes by.  I've got calls from makers all over the country, but that Harwell box has a permanent place in my vest.  S&S make a good one too, and I own one, but I'd still steer you towards Bob.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 2, 2015)

ryanwhit said:


> I have a short box from Bob Harwell that is the standard which I judge all other short boxes by.  I've got calls from makers all over the country, but that Harwell box has a permanent place in my vest.  S&S make a good one too, and I own one, but I'd still steer you towards Bob.



what he said....Bob's short boxes are top notch


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2015)

I'm thinking about replacing my 9 year old Billy White Hustlin' Hen Box with a new Billy White Hustlin' Hen. It's starting to look rough.
 Also on the wish list is a Sumtoy choke for my my Super-mag.


----------



## fredw (May 2, 2015)

QuackAddict said:


> A new custom box call that sounds incredible. Any suggestions?
> 
> And some more TSS of course. I thought these guys were crazy shooting #9s at turkeys but after hammering 2 with hardly a flop I have joined the cult.
> 
> Oh and a new gobbler lounger. Mine fell out of my vest on my last hunt and I planned to go back and find it next time I hunted. Broke my foot last Saturday and it looks like I have donated it to Mother Nature unless it's still in good shape 12 weeks from now.


How did you manage to break your foot?  Hope you're feeling better.

As far as the missing gobbler lounger......put it number one on the list.


----------



## fredw (May 2, 2015)

I'll be getting on the tss wagon.  Think I want to put a fastfire on the Maxus.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2015)

fredw said:


> I'll be getting on the tss wagon.  Think I want to put a fastfire on the Maxus.



You're gonna love it.


----------



## QuackAddict (May 2, 2015)

fredw said:


> How did you manage to break your foot?  Hope you're feeling better.
> 
> As far as the missing gobbler lounger......put it number one on the list.



I fell off a ladder of sorts. I'll txt you the video. The lounger will no doubt be the first thing I buy. I've already got some otg deer spots in mind for it this fall.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (May 2, 2015)

Benelli SBE II and maybe some TSS for the 20s.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 2, 2015)

I recommend a Bob Harwell box call as well. It's what I use most of the time.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 2, 2015)

SCDieselDawg said:


> Benelli SBE II and maybe some TSS for the 20s.



Now we talkin!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 2, 2015)

fredw said:


> I'll be getting on the tss wagon.  Think I want to put a fastfire on the Maxus.



Excellent choices!  Call me when you're ready to load.


----------



## fredw (May 2, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> Excellent choices!  Call me when you're ready to load.



Will do.....and thanks again!


----------



## QuackAddict (May 2, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendations.  I will shoot Mr Harwell a PM.


----------



## deast1988 (May 8, 2015)

Will-dawg said:


> I'm gonna join the 20 gauge revolution!!!



Good stuff


----------



## mudpie82 (May 8, 2015)

More TSS is all I can think of those things are bad news for a turkey.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 8, 2015)

mudpie82 said:


> more tss is all i can think of those things are bad news for a turkey.



????


----------



## Toddmann (May 8, 2015)

I aquired a Savage 220A 28ga & a Remington SP10 during this turkey season.  I hope to take a bird with them next spring. I need to load some 28ga TSS as well and test them. Today I received a beautiful Walnut/buffalo horn trumpet from my good friend Jamie Rex. I need to practice on it during the off season so I can be ready to use it next spring.  I mainly just need to put the new stuff I already have to use, add some TSS loads for the .410 & 28ga and start saving for the out of state license fees.


----------



## mauser64 (May 8, 2015)

A new truck cause I wore mine out running around trying to find a turkey this year!


----------



## nick_o_demus (May 8, 2015)

Always buy a call or two.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 8, 2015)

I'll add a trumpet or three. I have been saying for three years now I'm going to get a box from Mr. Bob, and I'm going to make it happen this off eason. Also, by next year I should have two calls from Lamar Williams ready to go. 

Have no need for anything new as far as gear goes, but I'm sure I'll find something I just have to have


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 8, 2015)

Gut_Pile said:


> I'll add a trumpet or three. I have been saying for three years now I'm going to get a box from Mr. Bob, and I'm going to make it happen this off eason. Also, by next year I should have two calls from Lamar Williams ready to go.
> 
> Have no need for anything new as far as gear goes, but I'm sure I'll find something I just have to have.



I ordered 4 box calls from Lamar this year.  2 he said will be ready in 2.5 years and the other 2 in about 3-5 years.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 8, 2015)

Toddmann said:


> I aquired a Savage 220A 28ga & a Remington SP10 during this turkey season.  I hope to take a bird with them next spring. I need to load some 28ga TSS as well and test them. Today I received a beautiful Walnut/buffalo horn trumpet from my good friend Jamie Rex. I need to practice on it during the off season so I can be ready to use it next spring.  I mainly just need to put the new stuff I already have to use, add some TSS loads for the .410 & 28ga and start saving for the out of state license fees.



Sounds like some fun projects.


----------



## Reminex (May 8, 2015)

1. Glasses, Lasik, or contacts

2. A nice handsaw to cut down pattern destroying saplings.

3. Some #10 osmium shot, might settle for some uranium if my russian buddy comes through...Tss just aint cuttin it.


----------



## Toddmann (May 9, 2015)

Reminex said:


> 1. Glasses, Lasik, or contacts
> 
> 2. A nice handsaw to cut down pattern destroying saplings.
> 
> 3. Some #10 osmium shot, might settle for some uranium if my russian buddy comes through...Tss just aint cuttin it.




Chris it sounds like you are on a mission. I told you that's just how Ghost Rider rolls.


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 9, 2015)

I usually add a Mabry box each year to my collection, and Im looking forward to a trumpet from Antnye.


----------



## Reminex (May 9, 2015)

Toddmann said:


> Chris it sounds like you are on a mission. I told you that's just how Ghost Rider rolls.



You warned me, and yet I still wasnt prepared for the tomfoolery that such a majestic bird would torture me with.  He has the ability to throw his voice hundreds of yards in opposing directions and across opposing ridges.  He also has the ability to appear and disappear into thin air.  He can transport from in front of trees to behind in a blink of an eye.  He is a demon of a bird, nay, I say a ghost.  A Ghost Rider of rough river lake.

I can only hope next year he takes his last ride with you right down I-24 back to GA after I arm you with an 8 gauge bazooka shotgun loaded with 3 oz of triple weighted tungsten that has been through the Hadron Collider.


----------



## GLS (May 10, 2015)

I sent my Yildiz .410 single-shot barrel off to Mike Orlen to shorten it from 28" to 24" and thread for a choke.  When it's back, I'll take it to Sumtoy to make an extended screw-in choke.  Tomorrow, I'm sending the stock to Mark Larson in Tacoma, WA, to paint a strutter on the stock.  www.marklarsongunart.com
Gil


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 10, 2015)

GLS said:


> I sent my Yildiz .410 single-shot barrel off to Mike Orlen to shorten it from 28" to 24" and thread for a choke.  When it's back, I'll take it to Sumtoy to make an extended screw-in choke.  Tomorrow, I'm sending the stock to Mark Larson in Tacoma, WA, to paint a strutter on the stock.  www.marklarsongunart.com
> Gil



Sounds like a cool project. Please share when finished.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 10, 2015)

GLS said:


> I sent my Yildiz .410 single-shot barrel off to Mike Orlen to shorten it from 28" to 24" and thread for a choke.  When it's back, I'll take it to Sumtoy to make an extended screw-in choke.  Tomorrow, I'm sending the stock to Mark Larson in Tacoma, WA, to paint a strutter on the stock.  www.marklarsongunart.com
> Gil



Very cool project.  What threads will the choke have?


----------



## Longbranch Assassin (May 10, 2015)

I would like to get a few more smoke phase hen decoys and keeping my fingers crossed I hope someone comes out with a remote control smoke phase strutter !!!!!!! Oh yeah also need another squeling hen (spare) and another pump action yelper!!!


----------



## GLS (May 11, 2015)

Darrell, Orlen installs the Colonial Arms chokes--Trulock??  I'm buying his FC so that William can match it up.  William can match any external threads with is CNC machine.  Gil


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 11, 2015)

GLS said:


> Darrell, Orlen installs the Colonial Arms chokes--Trulock??  I'm buying his FC so that William can match it up.  William can match any external threads with is CNC machine.  Gil



I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 11, 2015)

another crow call   don't need one but Jack makes a fine one
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=841368


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 12, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> another crow call   don't need one but Jack makes a fine one
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=841368



Those are some fine looking calls.


----------



## chobrown (May 12, 2015)

GLS said:


> I sent my Yildiz .410 single-shot barrel off to Mike Orlen to shorten it from 28" to 24" and thread for a choke.  When it's back, I'll take it to Sumtoy to make an extended screw-in choke.  Tomorrow, I'm sending the stock to Mark Larson in Tacoma, WA, to paint a strutter on the stock.  www.marklarsongunart.com
> Gil



I sent mine to Briley last month to get my Mossberg .410 threaded and they called last week and said it was ready to go and on a truck to Comp N Choke    I cant wait to see how it patterns when they get done with it.


----------



## hawglips (May 12, 2015)

Need to find places to hunt in SC.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 12, 2015)

QuackAddict said:


> Thanks for the recommendations.  I will shoot Mr Harwell a PM.



this one died this afternoon quickly after answering yelps from this Harwell super shorty Magnolia cucumber box


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 12, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> this one died this afternoon quickly after answering yelps from this Harwell super shorty Magnolia cucumber box



Congrats to ya.  Didn't I sell you a Harwell a few years back?


----------



## Gaswamp (May 12, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> Congrats to ya.  Didn't I sell you a Harwell a few years back?



Not I but a friend of mine that I put in contact with you.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 13, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> Not I but a friend of mine that I put in contact with you.



That's right.


----------



## turkeykirk (May 13, 2015)

Hunt with 01Foreman400 and FredW opening week next season!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 13, 2015)

turkeykirk said:


> Hunt with 01Foreman400 and FredW opening week next season!!



I'm always looking for new land.


----------



## Bucky T (May 13, 2015)

I'll be setting up a 20ga to shoot turkeys with.  Loading TSS to go with it too.


----------



## Bucky T (May 13, 2015)

GLS said:


> I sent my Yildiz .410 single-shot barrel off to Mike Orlen to shorten it from 28" to 24" and thread for a choke.  When it's back, I'll take it to Sumtoy to make an extended screw-in choke.  Tomorrow, I'm sending the stock to Mark Larson in Tacoma, WA, to paint a strutter on the stock.  www.marklarsongunart.com
> Gil



What ballistics advantage are you going to gain by shortening the barrel 4"?

I understand the quick pointing and compact aspect.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 13, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> I'll be setting up a 20ga to shoot turkeys with.  Loading TSS to go with it too.



You're evil!


----------



## Bucky T (May 13, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> You're evil!



Granted, I had such a crappy season, I didn't even pull the .410 out this year....  It got ugly out there and I kept the big 12 with me at all times to hopefully capitalize on something....



 TSS loads are no joke and plus I have fun sipping on a cold brew loading those shells.

I can see some #9's wrecking some heads out of a new Benelli M2 in the future.


----------



## turkeykirk (May 14, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> I'm always looking for new land.



That's what I was thinking!


----------



## QuackAddict (May 14, 2015)

Another thread got me thinking about what else new for next year. 

What I need is more new members like 01Foreman400 to replace some others then we would have no issues.  No joke.


----------



## GLS (May 14, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> What ballistics advantage are you going to gain by shortening the barrel 4"?
> 
> I understand the quick pointing and compact aspect.



No ballistics advantage.   If anything, a disadvantage.  Will lose probably 30-40 fps by shortening.  No big deal at the ranges I shoot.  Gil


----------



## fredw (May 14, 2015)

turkeykirk said:


> Hunt with 01Foreman400 and FredW opening week next season!!





01Foreman400 said:


> I'm always looking for new land.



Me too!


----------



## Arrow3 (May 14, 2015)

I want to have my 20 gauge Ithaca dipped and a Burris fast fire added. Plus I want to start shooting TSS.


----------



## Bucky T (May 14, 2015)

GLS said:


> No ballistics advantage.   If anything, a disadvantage.  Will lose probably 30-40 fps by shortening.  No big deal at the ranges I shoot.  Gil



10/4  That's what I was thinking but just wanted to make sure I wasn't living in opposite land or something like that.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 15, 2015)

QuackAddict said:


> Another thread got me thinking about what else new for next year.
> 
> What I need is more new members like 01Foreman400 to replace some others then we would have no issues.  No joke.



Thank you sir!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 15, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> I want to have my 20 gauge Ithaca dipped and a Burris fast fire added. Plus I want to start shooting TSS.



That'll be a sweet little gun there.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 15, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> Granted, I had such a crappy season, I didn't even pull the .410 out this year....  It got ugly out there and I kept the big 12 with me at all times to hopefully capitalize on something....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you load for your 12 ga. as well?

M2 20 ga. or 12 ga.?


----------



## Hawken2222 (May 15, 2015)

I will have a Weatherby SA-459 turkey in 20ga, mounted with a Burris ff3. These are sweet rigs and I gotta have one. I waked miles and miles of National Forest this spring and I am looking to lighten my load.  My 12GA will always be my main squeeze and I will also still hunt with my Big ten. I just want something lighter for days I am doing a lot of moving.


----------



## Bucky T (May 15, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> Do you load for your 12 ga. as well?
> 
> M2 20 ga. or 12 ga.?



20ga is what I want.

I just don't see the point in spending the money to load for a 12ga.  There are so many commercial loads that will get the job done.  TSS in my mind is to make the smaller guns legit players.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 15, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> 20ga is what I want.
> 
> I just don't see the point in spending the money to load for a 12ga.  There are so many commercial loads that will get the job done.  TSS in my mind is to make the smaller guns legit players.



I love my M2.

I thought the same thing until I started loading.  Then realized I had an addiction and wanted to load for all my turkey guns.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 16, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> 20ga is what I want.
> 
> I just don't see the point in spending the money to load for a 12ga.  There are so many commercial loads that will get the job done.  TSS in my mind is to make the smaller guns legit players.



20ga has a good commercial load as well...Federal heavyweight 7.


----------



## antharper (May 16, 2015)

Just another box of win. Long beards !!!


----------



## Bucky T (May 16, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> 20ga has a good commercial load as well...Federal heavyweight 7.



I know, but that's pretty much it.  TSS 9's in a 20ga add another choice to pick from.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 25, 2016)

Arrow3 said:


> I want to have my 20 gauge Ithaca dipped and a Burris fast fire added. Plus I want to start shooting TSS.



did you ever post a pic of the finished product?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 25, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> What all is already on your list of items to buy before next season?
> 
> I'm going to buy a new rain suit and more TSS.



What I ended up buying some rain gear (3 sets).  A couple of pounds of TSS and some more components.  A pot call, several mouth calls and a bunch of camo clothes.  An 835, Docter sight, 9 chokes and 12 boxes of Winchester Xtended Range.  I did sell a bunch of factory ammo, some chokes  and 2 shotguns which off set some of the cost.


----------



## Bucky T (May 25, 2016)

I ended up with a Stoeger M3020, new chokes for gun, some TSS and components to load, and some new mouth calls. 

Very impressed with new setups performance on paper and on a turkey. Lol

Next season, TSS for the 12ga.


----------



## GAGE (May 25, 2016)

Having my daughters Rem 20 dipped, an maybe a sight installed  (been talking about that for over a year now).


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 25, 2016)

Already got me a vest with a built in seat. Got tired of lugging a backpack and a camo stadium seat. On clearance at Academy a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 25, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> I'll add a trumpet or three. I have been saying for three years now I'm going to get a box from Mr. Bob, and I'm going to make it happen this off eason. Also, by next year I should have two calls from Lamar Williams ready to go.
> 
> Have no need for anything new as far as gear goes, but I'm sure I'll find something I just have to have



Ended up with 5 new trumpets, a box from Mr. Bob, and the two calls from Lamar Williams. Started shooting TSS. Also picked up some Nomad camo and a pair of old trebark coveralls.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 25, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> Ended up with 5 new trumpets, a box from Mr. Bob, and the two calls from Lamar Williams. Started shooting TSS. Also picked up some Nomad camo and a pair of old trebark coveralls.



I C you are looking for some 20ga's for next season.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 25, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> I C you are looking for some 20ga's for next season.



Ha. Looking for a dove/duck gun. I have a 20 set up for turkeys now I've been hunting with since 2013 season that I really enjoy.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (May 25, 2016)

A new bottle of ADVIL,, turkeys gave me head aces this year


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (May 25, 2016)

bowhunterdavid said:


> A new bottle of ADVIL,, turkeys gave me head aces this year



Best answer yet.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 25, 2016)

bowhunterdavid said:


> A new bottle of ADVIL,, turkeys gave me head aces this year



You're supposed to be giving them head aces.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 13, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> I ordered 4 box calls from Lamar this year.  2 he said will be ready in 2.5 years and the other 2 in about 3-5 years.



bout time to get a couple in


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 13, 2017)

I changed my mind about the 12ga. Setting up my old Winchester 1300 Youth Ranger to hunt with this season.


----------



## Triggerfinger_4 (Feb 15, 2017)

Bucky T said:


> I changed my mind about the 12ga. Setting up my old Winchester 1300 Youth Ranger to hunt with this season.



 Man I'd love to have a 1300 youth!!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 15, 2017)

Triggerfinger_4 said:


> Man I'd love to have a 1300 youth!!



Gunbroker.com is ready when you are.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 15, 2017)

Triggerfinger_4 said:


> Man I'd love to have a 1300 youth!!



My Dad gave it to me in 1989. It's in excellent shape.  Going to get my son trained with it here shortly. Hoping he kills his first bird with it this season.


----------

